# Ugliest Shoe Awards



## keaLoha (Feb 5, 2005)

It's raining out &amp; I decided to search Zappos. I came across some truly ugly shoes:










































http://www.zappos.com/images/652/7142652/1733-92417-d.jpg http://www.zappos.com/images/532/7149532/985-107982-d.jpg

http://www.zappos.com/images/449/7147449/985-102970-d.jpg http://www.zappos.com/images/603/7145603/98782-d.jpg

http://www.zappos.com/images/901/7133901/985-74031-d.jpg http://www.zappos.com/images/836/126836/56717-d.jpg

http://www.zappos.com/images/909/7155909/1729-124061-d.jpg http://www.zappos.com/images/292/7140292/985-87334-d.jpg

See how many scary pairs you can find &amp; post them.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 5, 2005)

http://www.lovemyshoes.com/prodimages/3579m.jpghttp://www.lovemyshoes.com/prodimages/4183m.jpg

http://www.lovemyshoes.com/prodimages/3738m.jpghttp://www.lovemyshoes.com/prodimages/3381m.jpg

http://makeuptalk.com/forums/images/smilies/eek.gif http://makeuptalk.com/forums/images/smilies/eek.gif http://makeuptalk.com/forums/images/smilies/eek.gif http://makeuptalk.com/forums/images/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## keaLoha (Feb 5, 2005)

Good job, J! Oddly enough, I'm strangely drawn to these b/c I'm into the slipper thing.






Where'd you find them?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* Good job, J! Oddly enough, I'm strangely drawn to these b/c I'm into the slipper thing.





Where'd you find them?

It was on www.lovemyshoes.com - they are local shoe stores by me... they have TONS of stuff... and their online store has even more inventory!!! I'm always in that store!


----------



## keaLoha (Feb 5, 2005)

Rut roh.



Another shoe website for me to bookmark &amp; spend $$$ at.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* Rut roh.



Another shoe website for me to bookmark &amp; spend $$$ at.



Yeah - definitely a good store &amp; site... Very Dangerous!!!


----------



## OverallBeauty (Feb 8, 2005)

And I thought I was colored blinded! Some of the colors of these boots should never been seen in the same place let alone of the same pair. What were they thinking??


----------



## kitakat (Feb 15, 2005)

Is it just me who likes alot of these shoes actually!?! but then again i love outthere colors and designs...they had some really goodlookin boots in there!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kitakat*



Is it just me who likes alot of these shoes actually!?! but then again i love outthere colors and designs...they had some really goodlookin boots in there!!



Diff'rent Strokes for Diff'rent folks!


----------



## HarleyMom (Feb 15, 2005)

My feet and eyes hurt just looking at some of these...YUCK

http://store1.yimg.com/I/uglydress_1800_20822089





&lt;TABLE width=0 border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=left&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD align=left&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## Laura (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG those blue ones are hilarious Tess.. Do people actually buy these kind of shoes??


----------



## K*O* (May 18, 2005)

I can't believe anyone who wear those putrid looking things!!! LOL


----------



## nydoll23 (May 18, 2005)

The shoes look like a party,just not my type of party,lol


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

You won't see me in those





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98*






























http://www.lovemyshoes.com/prodimages/4008m.jpg

http://www.lovemyshoes.com/prodimages/3579m.jpghttp://www.lovemyshoes.com/prodimages/4183m.jpg

http://www.lovemyshoes.com/prodimages/3738m.jpghttp://www.lovemyshoes.com/prodimages/3381m.jpg

http://makeuptalk.com/forums/images/smilies/eek.gif http://makeuptalk.com/forums/images/smilies/eek.gif http://makeuptalk.com/forums/images/smilies/eek.gif http://makeuptalk.com/forums/images/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

lol!








Originally Posted by *charms23* You all should check out Imelda Marcos' shoe collection! I think she had over 2000 pairs, but I doubt any of them were very pretty. Anyway, she had one pair of heels that actually needed to be plugged in because they lit up! Only problem was, she couldn't dance cause she was attached to the socket.


----------



## Liz (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* You all should check out Imelda Marcos' shoe collection! I think she had over 2000 pairs, but I doubt any of them were very pretty. Anyway, she had one pair of heels that actually needed to be plugged in because they lit up! Only problem was, she couldn't dance cause she was attached to the socket.



hahahahaha

i know she has a lot of shoes. can you dig up some pics of her collection?


----------

